# Fiscal Numbers



## helena1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello everybody!

My name is Helena, and my boyfriend and I have recently moved from London to Vilamoura. We are renting an apartment, but have only been given a 'non fiscal' contract. This, as we later found out, prevents us from obtaining residential fiscal numbers.. We have been able to open bank accounts and received our cards at our address. I am wondering, whether such letter would now allow us to convert our non-residential numbers at the finance office?

We are also needing to buy a car, but again, having done some research, it appears that we need to be residents to register it in our names..

Any advise you could give would be greatly appreciated.

With best wishes,
Helena


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't understand what you mean by " 'non fiscal' contract" to me this means that you have been given a Rental/lease without a Fiscal Number and don't see how it stops you getting a Fiscal Number

Nor do I understand how you've opened a bank account without a Fiscal Number as it is a basic requirement and cannot be opened without one

Are you certain you haven't got one or the bank has supplied a temporary Fiscal or NIF number
The A4 paper is titled
Registo Central de Contribuinte and under Numero Fiscal e Nome Completo
Your Fiscal No is the 9 figure number on left

A Resident or Non Resident can get a Fiscal Number just by visiting a local Financas (Tax) office, the only difference is that the A4 paper states whether the person is a Resident or Non Resident

Nothing to stop you buying a car in your name the requirement is a Fiscal Number and* if renting a Rental agreement or lease for 12 months min*


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

I bought 2 cars, I do have Fiscal easy to get here, both cars registered no problems at all.
Myths and Legends


----------

